# Flea and Tick prevention



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I plan on continuing to use Advantix. Since fleas are not a problem for me, I use the Advantix from May through November and don't use anything the rest of the year.

I am careful to buy the correct size and to apply it according to the directions.

I live in an area of Wisconsin where ticks and tick disease are rampant, so I need the "big gun" of an Advantix or Frontline. My dogs have never had an issue with either one.

If it were only fleas, I would probably be willing to try something like Bug Off.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's what I'm currently doing: during the cold months I've been using nothing. Since we just got a warm spell I sprayed on some Neem/Citronella spray. I think it's good for 10 days, I haven't used it since last year so I'll have to look. I give the dogs garlic, when I think about it. 

My dogs got two doses of Frontline last summer, and I did not give them a full dose, I just got an applicator of the largest size and split it between the dogs. I think I will hold off this year, and only give them Frontline if I actually see fleas.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I will continue to use Frontline Plus.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I use Bug Off Garlic with my dogs, but have also just recently purchased Comfortis. It's not a "spot on" topical, its a once monthly pill. Since it's a pill the dog ingests, it's more heavily regulated by the FDA, which I like. 

I started them on the garlic powder because I hated putting the topical chemicals on them every month. It worked fine thru a summer with one of my dogs, but the other one has a pretty bad flea bite allergy and just needed something a big stronger to really prevent ANY bugs from biting him. I don't know if it worked better for one dog over my allergic dog, or if the non-allergic one was just not bothered as much by a random flea bite... either way, through a summer where neither dog was on a conventional flea product, we never once had an infestation on either dog, so I take it to mean the garlic did it's job well enough. If your dog isn't flea bite allergic, it may be all they need.

Of course, it does nothing to repel ticks, so if that's a concern in your area (it's not in mine) you may want to stick with one of the topicals.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I had pretty good results with the BOG and already started mine on it about a week ago..I'm seeing a lot of bugs as it has been pretty warm here.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

mullietucksmom said:


> With the new reports from the EPA
> U.S. EPA confirms problems exist with spot-on flea, tick treatments  ......
> 
> I remember ^Mulligan^ had just a flea collar...and every night I check him over for ticks..and fleas... When Frontline came out I was beside myself with joy. Now..do I need to move on....


We have such a bad tick problem here that I won't take a chance, I have already had two dogs with lymes disease I really would like to prevent these two from going through that. I will continue to use Frontline Plus, both of mine are in the middle weight range of the dosage so I feel they are well protected and safe.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I use frontline plus. In fact, everyone got their dose today.


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

I have dosed the cats and dog with frontline already. Last year was horrible with fleas. If it comes down to it I will bomb the house too. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this year is not as bad. The cats had them way worse than the dog and they were down right miserable.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Both of my dogs became very ill once after an application of Frontline so I will not use that anymore. I have been using Advantix, but usually they only get about 3 applications a year. They also get garlic, and I only saw a couple fleas on Bailey last year.


----------

